# Sensor de movimiento que activa audio mp3



## Megah (Abr 14, 2012)

Saludos, ya estuve buscando por todo el foro y por internet durante una semana sin éxito de hallar lo que busco. Me presento, mi nombre es Alejandro y tengo un proyecto en la universidad que es una caja musical, mi proyecto consiste en hacer una caja con tapa dura que al momento de quitar ésta tapa empiece a sonar una canción en mp3. Algo similar a algunas tarjetas de hallmark que al abrirlas para leer suena una tonada en midi.

He estado buscando y únicamente encontré la manera de hacer sonar alarmas, creo que el sistema de activación sería similar, es decir, usar un LDR que al momento de detectar luz por abrirse la tapa de la caja envíe una señal a un relevador que permitirá accionar el dispositivo de sonido MP3.

Apenas me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica así que desconozco si estoy en lo correcto; también desconozco cuál sería el aparato que permitiría hacer sonar éste audio mp3, se me ocurrió un reproductor que esté conectado a una pequeña bocina, pero no sabría cómo hacer que el relevador pueda iniciar la reproducción del audio. ¿Qué recomendaciones me podrían hacer ustedes?


----------



## yo_andres009 (Abr 15, 2012)

no te conviene complicarte tanto poniendo un ldr, simplemente busca la forma que al abrirse la tapa accione un pulsador o alguna llave y ahi si haces andar el circuito


----------



## Megah (Abr 15, 2012)

Pensaba en el LDR por la falta de luz al estar cerrado, ya que podría estar escondido dejando un hoyo en la caja, que estoy pensando hacerla de madera, así únicamente haría un hoyo donde estaría el LDR. Lo que busco es automatizar el proceso para evitar tener que pulsar el botón de play del reproductor. Tampoco sé si el reproductor sería lo ideal, quizás haya algún otro modo de hacer sonar el MP3, pues sería únicamente una canción.


----------



## alecmander (May 8, 2012)

Facil utiliza un ReedSwitch, busca info en la web es facil de usar.


----------

